# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [تحليل] سهم TEVA يتيح فرصة شراء جيدة قريباً .  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## hema007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أتمنى من الجميع أن يكونوا في تمام الصحة و العافية  سهم TEVA كسر ترند هابط يومي عرض و طلب + قناة كلاسيكية  
هذا بجانب أيضاً هناك أشارات فوليوم قوة ظهرت مع تشكل منطقة الطلب الجديدة . 
السهم أتوقع صعودة في حالة الوصول لمنطقة الطلب المتشكلة حديثاً إن شاء الله .   
سوف يتم متابعة الموضوع و تحديثة فور تواجد أي جديد . 
و بالتوفيق للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## hema007

صعد قبل ما يللمس المنطقة 
ملغية

----------


## rampo

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> أتمنى من الجميع أن يكونوا في تمام الصحة و العافية  سهم TEVA كسر ترند هابط يومي عرض و طلب + قناة كلاسيكية  
> هذا بجانب أيضاً هناك أشارات فوليوم قوة ظهرت مع تشكل منطقة الطلب الجديدة . 
> السهم أتوقع صعودة في حالة الوصول لمنطقة الطلب المتشكلة حديثاً إن شاء الله .   
> سوف يتم متابعة الموضوع و تحديثة فور تواجد أي جديد . 
> و بالتوفيق للجميع

 أخي الكريم هيما الصور لا تظهر عندي
جهازي ومتصفحي تمام وما فيهم مشكلة
يمكن يكون شئ متعلق بصلاحية رؤية الصور لمعرفي بحكم إنه جديد
لو هذا موجود أتمنى تكلم الدعم الفني لمعالجته
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير لك

----------


## rampo

ما شاء الله تبارك الله أخي هيما 
استفسار بسيط
أرى أنك تقوم بإختيار أسهم معينة دون غيرها
فهل هناك أسباب معينة مثل حجم التداولات على السهم أو الفوليوم أو ...
أم نتكتفي فقط بالتحليل الفني بإستخدام العرض والطلب

----------


## hema007

> أخي الكريم هيما الصور لا تظهر عندي
> جهازي ومتصفحي تمام وما فيهم مشكلة
> يمكن يكون شئ متعلق بصلاحية رؤية الصور لمعرفي بحكم إنه جديد
> لو هذا موجود أتمنى تكلم الدعم الفني لمعالجته
> مع خالص الشكر والتقدير لك

 غير المتصفح يا غالي 
هم شغالين تمام للجميع .

----------


## hema007

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله أخي هيما 
> استفسار بسيط
> أرى أنك تقوم بإختيار أسهم معينة دون غيرها
> فهل هناك أسباب معينة مثل حجم التداولات على السهم أو الفوليوم أو ...
> أم نتكتفي فقط بالتحليل الفني بإستخدام العرض والطلب

 بختار اكتر اسهم عليها نشاط و بستخدم العرض و الطلب معاها

----------


## تفائلوا

عندي حساب في شركة تريدستيشن .. بس لم اجد هذا السهم

----------


## الشيخ_غريب

> عندي حساب في شركة تريدستيشن .. بس لم اجد هذا السهم

 TLV: TEVA

----------

